# Hi found out today



## Rhino (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi all just found out today I have type2 bit daunted by it


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2016)

Rhino said:


> Hi all just found out today I have type2 bit daunted by it


Hi Rhino, welcome to the forum  I'm sorry to hear about your diagnosis, how did it come about?

Try not to become too overwhelmed. There is a lot of information around on the internet, and not all of it is helpful, so I am glad you have come here for help and advice - we will only suggest trusted sources of information, and have a wealth of knowledge and experience amongst our members, so anything you need to know or are unsure of, please ask 

Can I suggest you start by having a read of Jennifer's Advice and Maggie Davey's letter? These should help to put you in the picture of what to expect and how to approach things. There's also a very helpful book, Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker, that is highly recommended by many of our members, for its positive and practical guidance, so see if you can get a copy  There's a lot to learn, but you've already made a good start!


----------



## Rhino (Dec 16, 2016)

Thank you I will check these out. 
It came about after a blood test for general health, bit of a shock. I've already been given metformin tablets.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 16, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 16, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Welcome.


Thank you


----------



## James 048 (Dec 16, 2016)

Rhino said:


> Hi all just found out today I have type2 bit daunted by it


Hi Rhino
Warm welcome to the forum .


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 17, 2016)

Welcome from a fellow T2 who's exacly two years in.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi Rhino Welcome . I had no symptoms when I was diagnosed 20+ years ago , it does come as a shock doesn't it.  Now , you're probably wondering what on earth you can eat,  well,  we do eat well (just not that eat well plate   don't worry we'll explain that on later )
Feel free to ask questions we'll do our best to help.


----------



## john pardo (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello there,
When i first found out back in October i was angry as i was worried but now know what to do about it.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi all, what to eat is worrying me now, I've cut most sugars today and feel crap


----------



## Robin (Dec 17, 2016)

I think any upheaval in your diet is bound to make you feel odd at first, while your body adjusts, but if you stick with it, you'll get used to it and start feeling the benefits.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello Rhino, welcome to the forum. Are you in denial? It's one of the first reactions apparently. Certainly so in my case!


----------



## Ljc (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi Rhino . You say you've cut most sugars and feel crap.

What do you like to eat?  If you give us an idea of the things you like I'm sure we can help.

If you eat meat, it is fine, so are high meat content sausages and high meat content burgers the lower the carb content on the packs the better, eggs, cheese, vegetables that grow above ground, peanut butter and some types of nuts are fine, just to give you a few ideas. If you have a look on the food carb queries / recipe section you'll find members have posted some good recipes

Have you managed to have a read of the links Northener gave above

Whatever you choose to do with your diet, it must be sustainable long term , that's why I asked what *you* like to eat.
If I'm hungry lunchtimes Two of my fav things are a few crunchy sticks of celery with caramelised onions hummus now I can hear loads of my mates  on here going yuk and spit  or a few ryvita's with cheese.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2016)

Welcome Rhino


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Dry roasted peanuts are a good snack.  Weigh out 10g so you can see how much of a handful they are.  Surprisingly satisfying!


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 18, 2016)

Ljc said:


> If I'm hungry lunchtimes Two of my fav things are a few crunchy sticks of celery with caramelised onions hummus now I can hear loads of my mates  on here going yuk and spit  or a few ryvita's with cheese.



You'll get no argument from me, Lin, I love that sort  of thing for lunch, _especially_ the celery and hummus


----------



## Rhino (Dec 18, 2016)

I used to eat a lot been bodybuilding for 17 years on and off. Used to having 4 meals a day with protein shake after training, and I have a sweet tooth, so my diet is gonna have to change a lot. I'm not in denial about this but at the same time daunted by the now life long commitment. Sometimes blaming myself for my new condition.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 18, 2016)

Rhino said:


> I used to eat a lot been bodybuilding for 17 years on and off. Used to having 4 meals a day with protein shake after training, and I have a sweet tooth, so my diet is gonna have to change a lot. I'm not in denial about this but at the same time daunted by the now life long commitment. Sometimes blaming myself for my new condition.


It does get easier honest. The more you learn the better your control will become and your BGs will lower .  Just remember Rome wasn't built in a day , you can still have four meals a day if you wish , just Less things like potatoes, rice ,pasta , this doesn't mean you can't have them ever again, when I have chips, I normally only have about six,  I still have roast potatoes but a max of  1 1/2 small ones and fill up on veg or more meat , if you have a curry , the most important bit and the tastiest, is the curry isn't it, so just have a couple of spoons of rice.
We don't go hungry either, we fill up on other things. 
Yes it does seem daunting in the beginning .
We'll do what we can to support you.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 18, 2016)

So if I cut my carb intake right down that should be ok


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Rhino said:


> So if I cut my carb intake right down that should be ok


   I like to think of carbs and sugar like poison and it has stopped me being too tempted.

So knock yourself out on chicken, fish, cheese, veg (except potatoes & parsnips), nuts but say no to rice, pasta, bread (unless Lidl protein rolls) and porridge.  Then once you feel you have your levels down to a level that is acceptable introduce small potions of these items and test 2 hours after.  You are looking to stay under 8 and to not be 2 higher than before meal.  So if 5 before food then 7 afterwards.  This will tell you what you can tolerate carb wise. 

A cooked breakfast is great, without hash browns and toast!  Watch cheap sausages as can be high in carbs - I find 2 okay.  Not too many baked beans either.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 18, 2016)

Like the idea of thinking of them as poison lol. I've got a few Qs if you all don't mind 
1. What does BG stand for 
2. How do I go about checking my sugar levels 
3. And what levels do I look for 
4. What fruit is best i.e. Bananas, satsumas.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 18, 2016)

1. What does BG stand for - blood glucose
2. How do I go about checking my sugar levels - you need a meter.  If GP didn't give you this one is cheapest to buy and for the testing strip.  You can you tube in how to do it or go ask your nurse at GP surgery to show you.
3. And what levels do I look for  - I was told 4-6 before food, under 8 after food.  You test on waking for your fasting level, then before meals and 2 hours after food.
4. What fruit is best i.e. Bananas, satsumas. - berries but fruit is sugar.

How were you diagnosed?  What was your level?


----------



## Rhino (Dec 18, 2016)

I think i was tested at 6.7-6.9-7.0 I had 3 blood tests done over a period of time. To be honest I'm not totally sure, I just remember being told them numbers and wasn't sure what they were. 

So ideally I need to lay of fruit, are yogurts ok ?


----------



## Ljc (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Rhino.  It's a good idea to eat some fruit , as grogg said berries are usually best, but you really won't be able to tell what your body can tolerate without testing your BGs, so if your doc/nurse won't provide one and you can afford to fund one ,then the SD Codefree on Amazon, is much cheaper to fund than high street brands , where the testing strips cost between £15 - £25 for 50 .
To check your BGs you test just before eating and two hours afterwards .

It's very early days for you, what I suggest you do till you get a meter is , cut down a bit on the carby things, remember this is a marathon not a sprint. Then when your able to test your own BGs you will see if your body likes different types of foods and wich sends your BGs haywire, we are all different in what we can and cannot tolerate. Another reason for cutting down slowly is, a  rapid drop in your BGs can cause your brain to go into panic mode because it thinks your starving (our bodies run on glucose) and it will be doing all in its power to alert you it's not happy,  It's what we call a false hypo (low blood sugar) real or false they are not nice.

Their is a lot to take in esp in the beginning , just remember we've been where you are now and come out the other side ,many of us are much healthier/fitter than pre diagnosis, speaking of fitter , exersize is good for us and helps with bg control too.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 19, 2016)

Unfortunately there is no one size fits all regarding food, what sends  our blood sugar's up varies. It is a case of trying and see, either avoid or reduce the portion. Porridge generally regard as good is ok for and not for others.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 19, 2016)

I've ordered my SD codefree of amazon, so looking forward to finding things out and testing myself. 
I'm lucky my wife has helped me out today with my eating today's meals are 
Breakfast: scrambled eggs with salmon 
Lunch: tuna, cus cus , broccoli, fine beans, low carb yogurt 
Dinner: low carb sausages, broccoli, sweetcorn, table spoon of mash potato, low carb yogurt 

It's been ok but still feel as if I have a hole to fill any ideas anyone? Also is this a good start ?


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 19, 2016)

If you are still hungry then maybe aubergine sliced and topped with cheese and tomato baked in oven!  I love this.

If you are missing bread Lidl's protein rolls are 10g carbs or less and lovely warm with some butter. You will find in their bakery with other loose rolls.

I often just have a piece of cheese and a few peanuts in evening.


----------



## Robin (Dec 19, 2016)

Brazil nuts and a couple of squares of dark chocolate are my low carb go-to, if you nibble them alternately, they feel like a sweet treat, even though they're not.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 19, 2016)

Dark chocolate ?? Never looked at this


----------



## Grogg1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Don't bother with Lindts 99% chocolate.  It's foul!


----------



## Robin (Dec 19, 2016)

Rhino said:


> Dark chocolate ?? Never looked at this


I eat 85% or even 90%. Very low on carbs, quite high in calories, but if you put it  the fridge or even the freezer and let a bit melt on your tongue, you only need a little bit.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 19, 2016)

Brilliant thank you this is the advice I need


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rhino (Dec 26, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.


Hi there thank you


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 26, 2016)

Low carbs is best. Welcome


----------



## Ditto (Dec 26, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forum Rhino.


----------



## Maz2 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the Forum. I was told I was "high risk" in April this year and that came as a total shock.  I only found out due to being in some medical research.  

Thanks to people here I have found out a lot of information, in particular, that eating 6-7 pieces of fruit a day (my GP was horrified when I told her), loads of dried fruit on cereals on a daily basis and toast, at breakfast; sandwiches and fruit at lunchtimes, potatoes etc and loads of fruit in the evenings and, horror of horrors, snacking on dried fruit before I went to bed, was not exactly the healthy diet I thought it was. 

I vary my breakfasts now - still risk porridge but only once or twice a week.  I go for eggs a lot or wheat free pancakes. On work days I go for natural yoghurt with nuts and seeds as I need to be quick.  I like the Skyr, Onken full fat and Greek yoghurt. 

I know quite a few people who are diabetic, most of whom had a complete shock when they were diagnosed too.  

You should get plenty of help here as to how to help to deal with it.


----------

